# wife is uninterested in sex im worried



## Alanwi82 (Mar 19, 2014)

please help, we have been married for a little over a year 
we get along great, She just has no interest in sex if we are not swinging we started that very early on, in hindsight that was a big big mistake. 
She loves being with women, I have tried initiating intimacy with her but she does nothing in return. 
It feels as if she is a friend and not a wife 
I want everything to work out i just dont want a sexless relationship


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Go find someone else and try again.


----------



## heli-pilot hubby (Oct 8, 2013)

I hate to echo the same response, but I'm afraid you're in a bad spot. Once you let the Genie out of the bottle it's hard to put her back in. She obviously is more drawn to women so you trying to put the brakes on now is not going to work. I would have a talk with her and suggest MC. I would also discuss how you feel about this, and stop the swinging lifestyle. If she doesn't agree to any of those things, she is conveying to you that her alternative sex lifestyle is more important than your marriage. At that point, you can either live as friends, or move on. Whatever choice you make, be sure that you're doing what you need to do for you, and learn from the mistake going forward. Best of luck!


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Sounds like you married a lesbian or at least a bi-sexual woman with heavy leanings towards women only. This won't change because its simply who she is. Only one year in and I'm guessing no kids.

Get out now. Find a 100% hetero. woman who wants to have sex with you and not other people.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

barbados said:


> Sounds like you married a lesbian or at least a bi-sexual woman with heavy leanings towards women only. This won't change because its simply who she is. Only one year in and I'm guessing no kids.
> 
> Get out now. Find a 100% hetero. woman who wants to have sex with you and not other people.


...and don't share your new mate. Sure fire way to kill a marriage.


----------

